# Heathrow Airport Car



## Steve12 (Jul 11, 2014)

I like to arrange a trip to heathrow, whether it is a safe place for women and hiring heathrow airport car services will assist them to reach home safely?


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 11, 2014)

Steve12 said:


> I like to arrange a trip to heathrow, whether it is a safe place for women and hiring heathrow airport car services will assist them to reach home safely?



Heathrow is safe -- lots of security as it is an international hub.

It has been my experience that it is cheaper to do a car hire ahead of time rather than hailing one at the airport directly.  I don't have any recommendations (sorry), as my company uses a particular car service and takes care of the arrangements for me.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2014)

Brace yourself folks - this is a setup for a SPAMMER!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 11, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Brace yourself folks - this is a setup for a SPAMMER!



  OMG ! I never would have caught on to that. 

I 've been sitting here wracking my pointed head trying to think of the name of the great driver who took us from the Heathrow Rennaisance Hotel to Windsor. I even have Doug looking for the business card.

Color me gullible.


-


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 11, 2014)

_Why doesn't someone take this down?  This is LMR wanted...and the post has NOTHING to do with it????_


----------

